# NIGHT ALL



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

just finished a kristoff maduro - very nice smoke - nubbed it & now going to bed - love puff ( slightly inebriated)


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

sweet dreams!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

It's friday night and you're going to bed at 9:40!? Old man! Puff loves you too (more than slightly inebriated)


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> ( slightly inebriated)


What else is new? :wink:

Damn drunk llamas...


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> just finished a kristoff maduro - very nice smoke - nubbed it & now going to bed - love puff ( slightly inebriated)


Slightly inebriated.. but funny

did you spell check inebriated or just get lucky in your condition?


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> Don't let the bed bugs bite


Nice, night Shawn. And I believe it is don't let the cigar beetles bite


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> And I believe it is don't let the cigar beetles bite


Good call.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nothing like a great cigar and libation before bedtime.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

You old softy...


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I have myself a Gurkha Ninja I picked up today... perhaps it's time I fire it up and pour myself a nice drink. I shall keep all of my fellow BOTL in mind as I enjoy them


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn does the best drunk posting. Period.

Edit: A fitting 800th post.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

There should be a breathalyzer to log on to puff, haha cheers Shawn!


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers !


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

Who here posts whilst not inebriated?


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Sweet dreams princess.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> just finished a kristoff maduro - very nice smoke - nubbed it & now going to bed - love puff ( slightly inebriated)


haha if you're in that good of a mood I need to get some kristoffs


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Had to take my son to the airport at 4:30AM so part of the excuse for early bed;

Spell check? = No, got lucky with inebriated!

Inebriated = might have been an understatement.

And lastly = I can't believe this got all these responses - it was pretty much of "note to self" thing that _"Dude, your'e DONE! Go to bed!"_

But "Thanks" everyone!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Had to take my son to the airport at 4:30AM so part of the excuse for early bed;
> 
> Spell check? = No, got lucky with inebriated!
> 
> ...


I've said it before...we all live vicariously through each other and this morning when I woke up I swear there was hair on my tongue...what did you drink?:boink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I've said it before...we all live vicariously through each other and this morning when I woke up I swear there was hair on my tongue...what did you drink?:boink:


LOL - well I started with my usual Bud Ice, then a Steel Reserve tall boy (just showed up at the groc store & is 8.1% alc) then another couple Bud Ice, then two 2 for 1 Cab's at Outback with Dinner, then a big glass of my homemade Port with the Kristoff.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

You have to be the only man I know that can go from bud ice and steel reserve (piss water) to drinking a cabernet. The homemade port sounds intriguing though Shawn


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

They still make Bud Ice????


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

ThomasHudson said:


> Who here posts whilst not inebriated?


That would be me.

There has to be one.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

<- never been inebriated.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ko4000 said:


> You have to be the only man I know that can go from bud ice and steel reserve (piss water) to drinking a cabernet. The homemade port sounds intriguing though Shawn


I agree Kash - not a recommended sampling for anyone! :croc: :spank:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tritones said:


> That would be me.
> 
> There has to be one.





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> <- never been inebriated.


Wait - you guys don't drink or you don't get drunk when you drink??? :new_all_coholic::martini::drinking::beerchug:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tritones said:


> That would be me.
> 
> There has to be one.





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> <- never been inebriated.





Oldmso54 said:


> Wait - you guys don't drink or you don't get drunk when you drink??? :new_all_coholic::martini::drinking::beerchug:


I don't get drunk when I drink - don't enjoy the loss of control. I stop at the "relaxed and peaceful" stage.

But the question was who doesn't post when they're inebriated, which is really a horse of a different stripe. Although it wouldn't change my answer, it might change some.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tritones said:


> I don't get drunk when I drink - don't enjoy the loss of control. I stop at the "relaxed and peaceful" stage.
> 
> But the question was who doesn't post when they're inebriated, which is really a horse of a different stripe. Although it wouldn't change my answer, it might change some.


Got ya - I don't get drunk when I drink either ... my "relaxed and peaceful" stage stops at inebriation! :yo:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> just finished a kristoff maduro - very nice smoke - nubbed it & now going to bed - love puff ( slightly inebriated)


I had one kristoff maduro and really need to try the rest of the kristoff line. I loved that thing. So much $ though P:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Hinson said:


> They still make Bud Ice????


They go around bars and have drunk people pee in kegs......

Lol, I've never actually had bud ice.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

simplechords said:


> They go around bars and have drunk people pee in kegs......
> 
> Lol, I've never actually had bud ice.


I haven't seen/had it in years, just remember it being horrible.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I think I'd rather lick the Budweiser frogs than drink Budweiser beer. I think there's a little bit of Clydesdale in every bottle ...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine was an '06 BBF and I bet I was a lot more inebriateder than you!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Mine was an '06 BBF and I bet I was a lot more inebriateder than you!


LOL - when i saw that Donnie had posted my first thought was "Oh sh-t! Did I post something wrong or in the wrong place?"

whew - glad you were more "inebriateder" than me! I think?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread is funny!! :lol:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

It's 3:30 est and in Shawns honor I am well on my way to drunk town ( sticking with white Russians today)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> It's 3:30 est and in Shawns honor I am well on my way to drunk town ( sticking with white Russians today)


Now that's what I'm talkin about!!:whoo:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Wait - you guys don't drink or you don't get drunk when you drink??? :new_all_coholic::martini::drinking::beerchug:


Oh, I'll drink. I love scotch. Scotchy scotch scotch.

I've just never been inebriated.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh, I'll drink. I love scotch. Scotchy scotch scotch.
> 
> I've just never been inebriated.


The ninja lies! Or are you just in a perpetual state of inebriation , so when you drink you just feel "more normal".


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I prefer to post without pants vs drunk posting...

Doesn't go over to well at work.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I prefer to post without pants vs drunk posting...
> 
> Doesn't go over to well at work.


*"I prefer to post without pants"* = That would be evident from your avatar!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Update! 5 hours later but still drinking. The kalua is gone so I have switched to gin.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

*Reads this thread then gets a beer out the fridge*

Do we have an inebriated check in thread yet? or will this end up becoming the one?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Update! 5 hours later but still drinking. The kalua is gone so I have switched to gin.


I'm starting to like the Ron Mexico Assault Squad more and more! :martini::new_all_coholic:


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

We all just got drunk posted. Awesome.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DLB said:


> We all just got drunk posted. Awesome.


But with what and how much - that's the question! Misspells and poor typing are accepted and expected! :biggrin:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm starting to like the Ron Mexico Assault Squad more and more! :martini::new_all_coholic:


Wooo . I should switched to tequila in honor of mr Mexico

Ps I am thankful for the auto cOrrect on my iPhone.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Wooo . I should switched to tequila in honor of mr Mexico
> 
> Ps I am thankful for the auto cOrrect on my iPhone.


Love tequila - in margaritas, with a squeeze of lime, straight shots ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NIGHT ALL!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

I am happy to report that I survived the evening.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I am happy to report that I survived the evening.


:banana::humble::clap2::whoo: because if you didn't the Ron Mexico Assault Squad would be down to only 1 member ... and that would hardly qualify as a "squad"


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> This thread makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


That's not this thread, thats the tequila!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

simplechords said:


> The ninja lies! Or are you just in a perpetual state of inebriation , so when you drink you just feel "more normal".


Nope. I just drink like I smoke - in moderation. I've honestly never been drunk in all my 27 years.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

night all -sweet dreams!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

To the OP - a local B&M owner put me onto Kristoff maduros (the natural wrapper is really good, too). He was one of the first shops in this area to carry them, and is still one of only a few who do. Great smokes.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm going to bed too. On vacation in Canada. I miss my humidor and all my little friends inside. I'll be home in a few days. I'll bring them a shirt from Niagara Falls. Nite


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Nope. I just drink like I smoke - in moderation. I've honestly never been drunk in all my 27 years.


You must be doing it wrong. jk I try not to drink in excess as well, im a bit of a loose canon when I get completely obliterated. It makes for some good stories though


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooo Whooooooooooooooooooooo

Wedding Singer. 

oh wait.... nevermind


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Does this become the obligatory sign off for the night thread now?

Because I am, and I just did.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> I'm going to bed too. On vacation in Canada. I miss my humidor and all my little friends inside. I'll be home in a few days. I'll bring them a shirt from Niagara Falls. Nite


just heard of a tour bus accident running from Niagara falls...hope all is well


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - well I started with my usual Bud Ice, then a Steel Reserve tall boy (just showed up at the groc store & is 8.1% alc) then another couple Bud Ice, then two 2 for 1 Cab's at Outback with Dinner, then a big glass of my homemade Port with the Kristoff.


psh. need moar booze, no wonder you spelled it right!

my greekness is tempting an ouzo bomb, but im out of ouzo..



ko4000 said:


> You must be doing it wrong. jk I try not to drink in excess as well, im a bit of a loose canon when I get completely obliterated. It makes for some good stories though


same. ive been drunk maybe.. 3 times, two ended awesome, 1 ended fail.

none of the three i can post on here. XD


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Goodnight Everyone have a great week people!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It's 0600, I'm about to go to work....but I just found this thread, so I'm considering slamming some Irish whiskey in honor of the occasion.

In all the years of message board postings on various hobbies over the years, I don't think I've ever posted while drunk. Though I do seem to recall an incident in an AOL chatroom about 10 years ago.

Anyway....this thread needs some drunk pics!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> It's 0600, I'm about to go to work....but I just found this thread, so I'm considering slamming some Irish whiskey in honor of the occasion.
> 
> In all the years of message board postings on various hobbies over the years, I don't think I've ever posted while drunk. Though I do seem to recall an incident in an AOL chatroom about 10 years ago.
> 
> Anyway....this thread needs some drunk pics!


YEAH Clifford - now that makes this thread TOTALLY worthy!! (if only one of the would go /never mind /scratch that idea!)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Signing off for the evening - wondering how long this will last?


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> Signing off for the evening - wondering how long this will last?


I feel odd posting in the thread when not drunk..


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> just finished a kristoff maduro - very nice smoke - nubbed it & now going to bed - love puff ( slightly inebriated)


'night Olds. Sleep well, brother.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> I feel odd posting in the thread when not drunk..


ME TOO!!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I missed this thread last night, I did however meet the criteria for posting...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

for tonights all- 4 bud ice 4 kick ass margaritas - 1 AVO MADDIE NUBBED & 1 homemade port - my dr gave me a clean bill of health this AM so all is OK - night all!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> for tonights all- 4 bud ice 4 kick ass margaritas - 1 AVO MADDIE NUBBED & 1 homemade port - my dr gave me a clean bill of health this AM so all is OK - night all!


Heh... dude, you're worse than I am. Well played and 'grats on the checkup.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ok - got my 2 bombs from the ron mexico assault squad - had all u can eat wings - finished the patron margarita w/ \jalepeno pepper & my fav AF 858 MADDIE & am signing off for the night!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Night Shawn!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Night Shawn. Have a good one.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel justified in bringing this thread back to life. I've had lots of beer, and I'm grabbing a Partagas and heading to the garage! Yay drinking!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hah! Very nice, Ben. Enjoy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it's been a wild and wooly night of posting. David has gone of the deep end with a megabomb vs all the ZK's and countless other threads suddenly came alive all at once. Eyes are hurting and everyone in the house has gone to bed so time to sign off - dreams of CC's, Anejos, Opus and all the Padron Annis to all!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> David has gone of the deep end


Just where a giant squid wants to be. :mischief:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

'Night Shawn. have a good one, brother.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Long live this thread!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread makes me want to drink more!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No beer, but I ate enough Mexican to kill a....Mexican? LOL. Night, guys!!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> No beer, but I ate enough Mexican to kill a....Mexican? LOL. Night, guys!!!


A Ron Mexican, perhaps? Sorry, couldn't resist.

'Night!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

night all - just finished a new illusione 888 maduro + chatted with Ron - awesome night!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> night all - just finished a new illusione 888 maduro + chatted with Ron - awesome night!


'Night brother...

finishing up a Partagas Black label and some off the hook homebrew...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Beach vacation with the family:










That's a Diesel Unholy Cocktail I had this afternoon. Polished off the evening with a Nica Libre Churchill.

Night, guys!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

What beach Clifford? Looks like a FL beach?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> Beach vacation with the family:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the heck do you sit with your knees like that? Doesn't that hurt the boys?


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahh PBR, the nectar of the gods.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The only reason PBR is so good is because when it is ice cold it has almost no flavor... Which enables you to drink alot of it very quickly...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> What beach Clifford? Looks like a FL beach?


Almost! Orange Beach, Alabama.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> How the heck do you sit with your knees like that? Doesn't that hurt the boys?


Hahaha. I don't normally sit like that. I was holding something on my lap while posing the beer and cigar with one hand and taking the pic with the other hand.

As for the PBR....it's not exactly my favorite beer per se, but it's dirt cheap and I actually like it better than any other American pisswater in a can :beerchug:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

10:40PM just finished posting my Sultan Corona review and answering some PM's - done for the night - you guys all be safe and happy!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Nitey nite


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread. I'm having a partagas with jack and coke. On my way to eekneebreation. Ohh yeah. Lol.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Puffers have a good night - just finished a gifted MOW with my homemade port - nubbed it. A couple of our brothers are having some tough times - keep them in your thoughts....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

There has been an unusual amount of turmoil on PUFF lately. This is a great place with some unbelievable BOTL's and great MODS to keep the forum in line. I've been away all weekend but I just would like everyone to take a minute to reflect on what we have here. 

I joined because of the CIVILITY and OPENESS of this forum. Let's not screw things up. The MODS do a GREAT job. Let's all be adults and show some discretion. I had my first cigar in 3 days - I'm heading to bed and I just want to see PUFF be what is has been since I joined - the GREATEST CIGAR FORUM ON THE WEB!

Night all.....


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Night Shawn.

Shawn


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

'Night Shawn and well said. I know for my part, this has been put to bed. I'm hopeful that things will just chill. 

Tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> 'night shawn and well said. I know for my part, this has been put to bed. I'm hopeful that things will just chill.
> 
> Tomorrow's a new day.


ditto that!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Swany said:


> Can't believe it took me this long to find this thread. I'm having a partagas with jack and coke. On my way to eekneebreation. Ohh yeah. Lol.


I don't know how i missed it either great thread now i am subscribed!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tonight might be my first ever CORO...we'll see what the weather does!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Day Shawn, awesome thread......I will be in on this one!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Tonight might be my first ever CORO...we'll see what the weather does!


Have to let us know what you think.....in the right forum area of course...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> There has been an unusual amount of turmoil on PUFF lately. This is a great place with some unbelievable BOTL's and great MODS to keep the forum in line. I've been away all weekend but I just would like everyone to take a minute to reflect on what we have here.
> 
> I joined because of the CIVILITY and OPENESS of this forum. Let's not screw things up. The MODS do a GREAT job. Let's all be adults and show some discretion. I had my first cigar in 3 days - I'm heading to bed and I just want to see PUFF be what is has been since I joined - the GREATEST CIGAR FORUM ON THE WEB!
> 
> Night all.....


+1!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Haven't posted here lately but tonight was a good night. Enjoyed a Fonseca Arana Corona size. Had a GOOD time on Puff! Everything seems to be going well and everyone on Puff seems to be happy - so with that I thought it would be appropriate to say: "NIGHT ALL"!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

'Night Shawn.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had a Shiner Bock and a Samuel Adams Summer Ale and I am about to call it a night... Goodnight all...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I have had a Shiner Bock and a Samuel Adams Summer Ale and I am about to call it a night... Goodnight all...


'Night brother. Great choice in brews...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Everytime I read one of Shawn's inebriated goodnights on this thread, I picture him as the "true story" guy...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

^ I'll take that as a compliment. Well all - it's been another great day on PUff - lots of fun - we hit 350 bombs - everyone seems to be happy - had wings and beer tonight - what else can you ask for...

NIGHT ALL!! :mrgreen:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

^ Hahahaha good


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Shawn is a great guy and every time I come back to this thread I just smile! Its 430am over here in Iraq, so I will say "Night All" to all of you.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well folks - its been a very, very good night here on puff. Lots of activity - the Troop Rally is absolutely ROCKIN' :usa2: - my first ever CC order came in perfectly - had a bunch of nice posts all over the board. What a great forum - what a great community - props to the mods and all of the great brothers on Puff.

Resisted the urge to fire up one of the newly acquired CC's and went with an Illusione 888 Maduro with a big fat glass of my homemade port watching the Packers & Saints. Life is good my freinds - cheers to all of you!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good morning (in the good night thread).....oh yeah, I am a rebel. Maybe a webcam video for this thread?? ound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Good morning (in the good night thread).....oh yeah, I am a rebel. Maybe a webcam video for this thread?? ound:


You + webcam = very, very dangerous... :amen:


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I started my afternoon at a neighbors for a 4 year olds birthday party...6 pack of Bud Light...finished the evening off with an Alec Bradley Sungrown with 4 Johnny Walkers and Ginger Ale watching the Richmond race, Well good night all and see you all tomorrow at 9 PM for the smoke in honor of our Fallen Hero's!! Stew


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Haven't posted in here in many days but tonight was a good night! Smoke my first ever CC purchase, a Cohiba Genios maduro 5 = fantastic. Had a totally shitty work week and between Puff, the Troop Rally, the comaraderie, some great PM's from BOTL's, finished up with this smoke. Im a happy happy guy tonight so I just thought it appropriate to say once again

NIGHT ALL - and thanks to everyone who makes up this great community and forum!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Night Brother. Glad you were able to end the evening on a high note. sleep well.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

been a couple weeks since anyone posted here but this was a really fun night on puff. lots going on with #1 being the troop rally but all in all a very fun night - signing off but everyone have a GREAT night!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

'Night brother... hope you're well and doing just fine.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello brothers! I haven't been around as much lately as I've been exploring the pipe more lately, and I've been more active on the pipe side of puff!

What a crappy day at work! I needed a little release, so a fellow BOTL and I met at his house for a little r&r. He got his hands on a new release from Abita called Vanilla Double Dog. It's a stout with just a hint of vanilla in the nose. Very nice! My friend had a Cigar Factory New Orleans Tres Hermanos Maduro, and I had a Sancho Panza Double Maduro cervantes, which paired very well with the beer!!!!! Good times.

I'm home now. Just cracked open a local brew - LA 31 Smoked Wheat Ale. I'm not a huge wheat beer guy here lately but I really like this stuff! Packed up the pipe with some Peterson Irish Flake and I'm about to put on some nice relaxing music and chill for a while before I head to bed.

Goodnight, brothers!!!!!!!1


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Beethoven's 7th Symphony, 2nd movement. Pure poetry :mrgreen:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Enjoy Clifford - I have to say it's been a GREAT night for me. opened 24 boxes representing the most generous forum and gentleman on the internet. Just finished a RASCC and an AF SS Maduro with a couple glasses of my port - I'm gonna sleep like a baby ( I think ) and I'll be dreaming of boxes and cigars from my fellow BOTL!!! :rockon:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Pretty good night here as well. Smoked a decent cigar (tat fausto), enjoyed a few drinks, spent way too much money on CBid (but got some good staples and something new and exciting).

Set up my new avatar.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

'Night gents.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL. Looks like the last bump to this thread was the last time I had a crappy day at work!

Today was another doozie. I was planning to get smashed, but 12 hour shifts for 5 days in a row has me exhausted, and drinking beer and smoking a full bodied cigar on an empty stomach has got me a little woozy already. I had two Lazy Magnolia Southern Pecans and smoked a Los Blancos Nine and I am DONE. It was a random pairing, just what happened to be in the fridge and on top in the humi, but they went together fantastically. Southern Pecan is a nut brown ale with (you guessed it) essence of pecan. It's a great brew, the pecan is there just enough that you can taste it, not too much, and it melds very nicely. The Los Blancos Nine is an amazing full bodied Maduro, and mine have almost a year of age and they are smoking great!

Time to lay on the couch and watch tv till I fall asleep. No work tomorrow, so I get to sleep in!

G'night, gents!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

haha - awesome Cliff - I had a pretty good night myself = a few beers, and a nice white wine with a 'secret special cigar' - good night and I'm off to a good sleep as soon as "The Negotiator" is over (great movie)


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> haha - awesome Cliff - I had a pretty good night myself = a few beers, and a nice white wine with a 'secret special cigar' - good night and I'm off to a good sleep as soon as "The Negotiator" is over (great movie)


LMAO!! I guess the no booze / no cigars idea didn't pan out huh!! (like i ever doubted ya!) :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well just wanted to say what a great weekend I had meeting Qball (Karl) and BMack (Brian) at the Ybor City Cigar Festival - great herfing with those 2 guys. Had a fun day of golf with my wife and some drinks and Mexican food and its lights out for me - Puff's a great place and meeting people in person that I NEVER, EVER would have met otherwise is a testament to this forum.

Night All!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im past inebriated and on to drunk, and lurking hard on the forum. Anyways i should be off to dream land well i hope so. Heres to one more drink. By the way i swear to drunk im not God!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

4:30 is still night....right? Someone please tell my kid!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

well gents - a little bit of "stuff" going on tonight but Puff is still the best, most civil forum on the net. I smoked a JR alternative Monte tonight - a little change for me since it was a natural wrapper. It was a very nice, smooth, mild smoke that I quite enjoyed! Went really well with the Chardonnay I had.

travelling for TG so not sure how much Ill be on but "Keep the faith Brothers"!!! Lots of good stuff to come!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> travelling for TG so not sure how much Ill be on but "Keep the faith Brothers"!!!


When are you back from your vacation?

Have a great Thanksgiving, Shawn!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn, I agree! Puff is tops! And for whatever reason, this thread in particular always reminds me of the brotherly atmosphere here. Perhaps because we're typically posting in this thread while "glad of heart."  Have a great night all!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it was a long day at work and me and the wife went out for a very nice Cuban dinner (I had deep fried pork chunks with onions, yellow rice and tostones & a ***** Modello = TASTY!!) Then came home and had a RASS with a Sam Adams Chocolate Bock - what was not to love????

As my college aged son says: "Peace Out" - (I have no idea exactly what that means but tonight.... it seemed appropriate!)

Night all my BOTL's and SOTL's


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

G'night, Shawn!

I've been on a sweet kick lately. I started with half Kahlua and half Bailey's on the rocks. Then a Godiva Liqueur on the rocks. Then a half Godiva and half Dr. McGuillicuddy's Vanilla on the rocks (this made a FANTASTIC combination!!!). Yum yum yum. Sweet tooth has been satiated for the moment


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, BRETHEREN OF THE LEAF!!!!

I started out with a bottle of beer - Abita Vanilla Double Dog. Some kind of special edition that came in a big bottle. 20 ounces or so? Tasty stuff. A stout with a nice hint of vanilla. I'm still on a sweet kick, so after that I went for Godiva Liquor and Dr McGuillicudy's Vanilla Schnapps half and half on the rocks. It's become almost tradition for me to get sauced up on Christmas eve while assembling the kids's gifts. Taking a break now to enjoy some 5 Brothers Burley in the pipe.

Merry Christmas, Puff brothers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been about 3+ weeks since anyone posted here but today was a good day for me. got a new laptop. was finally able to connect to puff chat from home. smoked my first ever pipe gifted by DanR ( co conspirator my buddy Jeff - Hannibal & courtesy of Hekthor - HWeibe's thread) and just had an all around good day... so with that, I say "NIGHT ALL" and good tidings to all my BOTL and SOTL!! Cheers!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome! Welcome to the other slope, Shawn!


----------

